# Re:Tire and Wheels



## Vinny16 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re:Tire and Wheels*

There are many companies all over the world and i think bridge tone,Yokohama, piccalilli and i think these companies are famous for the tire and wheels and all type of tire is the best tire for all cars.


----------



## BMdude816 (Nov 18, 2012)

I coudn't agree more with you. I can be a living testimony for Yokohama. That company just does the best tires and wheels.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,
Best post this in the correct section ! I guess Audi owners want their wheels and tyres to always perform - I'd suggest also making them take you to an optician ! 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------

